# Anglerboard-Moderatorentreffen am Angelhof Canow



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. Juni 2018)

Vom 1. bis 3. Juni war es soweit! Das erste offizielle AB-Treffen mit der neuen Crew vom Anglerboard fand am Angelhof Canow in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern statt. Mit dabei waren neben Georg Baumann, Elmar Elfers, Timo Keibel, Sven Halletz, Jesco Peschutter und Christian Siegler auch die beiden erfahrenen Moderatoren ralle und ollidi.

Nach einem ersten Kennenlernabend wurde am Samstag fleißg geangelt, gegrillt und geklönt, bevor es am Sonntag wieder Richtung Heimat ging. Und da Bilder mehr als 1000 Worte sagen, könnt Ihr Euch das Spektakel hier anschauen. Viel Spaß dabei!







Der Angelhof Canow von Sven Halletz bietet beste Bedingungen für einen entspannten Angelausflug.






Das idyllische Gewässer lädt mit guten Bestand an Karpfen, Stör, Zander, Wels und Hecht zum Angeln ein.







Doch unser Mod ralle ist zu Beginn noch etwas skeptisch... Ob da was geht?






Ein paar Minuten später ist der Thüringer aber voll in seinem Element und versorgt am ersten Abend die verrückte Truppe mit Bratwürsten!






Zu später Stunde sitzt die Zunge lockerer. Georg (links) und Sven (rechts) haben sich viel zu erzählen. Elmar (mitte) freut sich über die gute Stimmung.






Doch am nächsten Morgen ist die gute Stimmung erstmal etwas gedämpft. Starkregen am Angeltag freut hier niemanden - auch nicht unseren Mod ollidi (rechts)






Doch der Regen lässt nach und das bessere Wetter zaubert wieder ein Grinsen in die Gesichter der Teilnehmer







Chefredakteur Georg weiß genau wo hier die Fische stehen...







Und dieses Wissen hat er offensichtlich auch an Junior Henri weiter gegeben. Der zeigt nämlich erstmal allen anderen, wo der Hammer hängt!








Und wie! Denn der nächste Karpfen lässt nicht lange auf sich warten. Da freut sich auch ollidi.






Anschließend gibt's reichlich Fachsimpelei und gute Tipps von Sven






Aber Angeln kann bekanntermaßen auch gaaanz entspannend sein. Auch ohne Fisch und viele Worte. Das weiß auch Christian.







Elmar hat die Situation erkannt. Während Christian auf seinem Stuhl fast wegschläft, bereitet der Fisch&Fliege-Macher einen guten Kaffee zu. Perfekt!






Und fängt nebenbei auch noch seine Fische. So kennt man ihn.







Auch bei Jesco und Timo läuft's rund und die Kamera glüht







Der Kieler Angler zeigt, dass auch er weiß, wie das mit den Karpfen funktioniert und präsentiert einen stattlichen Spiegler.










Gegen Abend fällt die hungrige Meute über den Rost her. Kein Wunder bei dem Duft.







Erfolgreich geangelt, gut gegessen und viel mit netten Menschen geplaudert. So klingt ein schöner Tag aus.







Am letzten Morgen vor der Abreise merkt man es deutlich: Die Truppe passt! Bis zum nächsten Treffen...



INFO:

Habt Ihr auch mal Lust, am Angelhof Canow zu angeln? Dann kontaktiert Sven Halletz - am besten per Handy (0173/1522946) oder noch besser (wegen der schlechten Netzabdeckung) über Facebook-Messenger Angelhof Canow.
[FONT=&quot]Preis: 25 Euro/Tag mit zwei Ruten inkl. Mitnahme von zwei Edelfischen. Bestand Edelfische: Karpfen, Zander, Stör, Wels, Hecht[/FONT]


----------



## ralle (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Moderatorentreffen am Angelhof Canow*

Kann ich genauso unterschreiben - war ein Super WE !!

Und sooo schlecht sind die "neuen" Boardbesitzer nun auch nicht  

Spaß beiseite - ne ist ne lockere und herzliche Mannschaft.


----------



## ollidi (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Moderatorentreffen am Angelhof Canow*



ralle schrieb:


> Kann ich genauso unterschreiben - war ein Super WE !!
> 
> Und sooo schlecht sind die "neuen" Boardbesitzer nun auch nicht
> 
> Spaß beiseite - ne ist ne lockere und herzliche Mannschaft.



Das kann ich vollumfänglich bestätigen.

Die Jungs "Leben das Angeln" mit einer absolut überzeugenden und mitreissenden Leidenschaft.


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Anglerboard-Moderatorentreffen am Angelhof Canow*

Hmmm - mir scheint da echt was entgangen zu sein....


Sieht sehr entspannt aus #6


----------

